# Yet More Karma



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Since 2400's karma is over, I'll jump in. Winner gets a Caldwell Handy Rest. Gently used. I'll have the little lady pull a name on 7-11-06.

Post up if you want in!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow - i eventually plan to get a carbine - count me in..


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm in! But Shipwreck can't play 'cause he's being rude to me. :smt011


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

WOW, thanks jw. Count me in please.:mrgreen:


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

In like... a thing that's really in. And I mean a lot. Like... really in.


-=Whittey=-


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Awww, heck, put me in.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: I could never win twice so Ill go ahead and enter just to suffer:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

Put me in. Thanks.


----------



## nevjohn (Jun 19, 2006)

I've been wanting one, so put me in also. Thanks

John


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Count me in plz!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Pickin' a winner......


----------

